# Fire Screen sensitivity



## charmingdixie (Jan 6, 2012)

My Kindle Fire screen is not very sensitive to taps (long/short, hard/soft) which is frustrating and time consuming.  Does anyone else have this problem?  Is there a resolution?


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I've found that it responds best to a very light touch/swipe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, charmingdixie!

Some people have had best luck using a capacitive stylus with their Fire.

We have a link here somewhere to some that people have used....

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Many of us have gotten one of the below 3-packs (there are various color packs available if you search around from that link). They seem to work well most of the time, though occasionally, something will require a finger touch instead.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

But I don't think there's any setting for sensitivity of the touch screen, so if you continue having trouble, Dixie, you may have just gotten a bad one.   Fortunately, Amazon customer service is great, especially Kindle customer service, so if you think a 'bad one' may be the real problem, call and it will/should be easy to get a replacement -- they're so good about sending you a new one without making you send in the bad one first almost every time I've heard/read about.


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

I have trouble selecting links in the browser sometimes.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ennis333 (Jun 29, 2011)

heymelbs said:


> I have trouble selecting links in the browser sometimes.


I raised the same issue a couple of days ago as a different topic. When using Google I found the links to be extremely non-responsive....but when I switched to Yahoo, links have been working easily. If you give it a try, I'd be curious if the same thing happens to you!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh yes Google links are more difficult. Try tapping different parts of the link. Youtube search links work best if you tap the thumbnail rather than the text part of the link.

Funny, I've noticed when playing Angry Birds that the screen is often TOO repsonsive. When my finger is hovering over the screen ready to tap for the yellow birds or the exploding birds, if I get too close but not actually touching the screen will often respond!


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I just put a BoxWave anti glare screen protector on my Fire and I believe, odd as it may seem, the touch screen response has improved.  BTW I like the  anti glare and it was easy to put on with NO air bubbles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to the Boxwave anti-glare...currently $4 with shipping...



Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

So do you guys recommend those pen stylus things above? i dont have a problem with my screen, but i do have a problem with greasy fingers making a mess!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Then the stylus may be the thing for you.  Cheap enough to try....

I don't care about the fingerprints.  They wipe off.  (Greasy?  Are you eating burgers while using your Fire, LOL!)


Betsy


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I guess I have the opposite problem when reading a book etc I find myself turning the page  BACK by accident ..and it is very common that I turn it back several pages....  Wish it had buttons like my kindle does...

I do have a stylus but to be honest It seems to be in another room when ever I need the darn thing...gotta figure out a way to duck tape it to the case...(same problem with my cell phone BTW...) 

Bob G


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use this to clean the screen periodically. . .it works well. I wouldn't say I'm bothered by 'greasy fingerprints' but they do look a bit smeary after a bit. I notice it more when the thing is off, actually!



Betsy and I went on a field trip to Container store for them before Christmas. . .of course, we bought other stuff too.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Bob327 said:


> I guess I have the opposite problem when reading a book etc I find myself turning the page BACK by accident ..and it is very common that I turn it back several pages.... Wish it had buttons like my kindle does...
> 
> I do have a stylus but to be honest It seems to be in another room when ever I need the darn thing...gotta figure out a way to duck tape it to the case...(same problem with my cell phone BTW...)


On their website, at one time anyway, boxwave had a stylus that had a cap that went into the headphone jack. I meant to order it but never got around to it.

I'd got find it and link it, but alas, I just got a call from the school and have to go take some bug bite cream to my child at school (she can ask to go to the office for that, but not for the sore throat she claims to have had for the last two days? This is my special needs kid, so you never know with her!)


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

High Quality 3 Capacitive Styluses for Apple iPad 16GB, 32GB, 64GB WiFi + 3G, iPad 2, iPhone, iPod, Motorola Xoom, Samsung Galaxy, Kindle Fire, Kindle Touchboo


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I had more trouble accidentally changing pages back and forth when reading before I got an Oberon case.  Now not so much.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is the box wave one,

http://www.boxwave.com/universal-mini-capacitive-stylus/bwpd/pmp/

Smaller than the one posted above, but might be something you'd leave on given the smaller size.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've not had too many issues with the screens sensitivity.  No more than I've had with my phones (of both the Android and Apple varieties).  All have had their quirks, but haven't been troublesome.  

I like the styli, though.  Those are pretty nice and are great for the sketching apps.


----------

